# Lfts 10/4/15



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Raining in Alcona County, sat out the last few hunts due to the wind, I can deal with the rain. Good luck all! B


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

First time to hit the stand this year and it's pouring. My luck. Good luck guys

Saginaw county


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I took yesterday off in hopes the wind would let up, and it finally did. Slight breeze and a little drizzle here in Livingston county. Good luck everyone.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

It's perfect here in washtenaw


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

Checking in from linden. Not all that optimistic. This property turned into a barren wasteland mid summer. Pretty disappointed.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My daughter is not a morning person. Lol


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice day to be up in a tree, here in Lenawee county.


----------



## fishburnm (Jul 7, 2003)

First sit for me. Flying solo. Little man did not want to get up. Good luck to all!


----------



## Rhodes17 (Oct 28, 2011)

Been situated in the stand for little over an hr in hale mi, light drizzle but think today will be good for everyone out!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

In the pear tree stand in St. Clair County. 

No rain & much less wind. Just had a beautiful blackish/brownish squirrel visit. Good Luck & be safe.


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Live from the stand yesterday. Saw about twenty does and fawns. Saginaw county. Had the biggest buck I have ever seen hunting at 30 yards. Needed two steps. Unfortunately he got my wind and was off. Beautiful 10 wide long brows and heavy mass. Easy 140 inches being conservative. Great day bad result. Topped off with my sons first loss in 2 1/2 years of youth football. Good luck today. Nothing so far today. Just wet.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Guess I should have checked the weather. Wasn't expecting rain but the trees have me covered for the most part.


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Weather improving here in macomb county no deer yet


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Man Kerby1, if that ain't motivation to be out in the woods I don't know what is.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh boy,,, on my way in I saw a bright pair of eyes in the beam of my flashlight. Shortly after I witnessed my first deer snorting 6 or 7 times. Holy cow, in pitch black darkness, that gave me the chills for sure. After the eyes were gone I found my climbing sticks and made my way up. On top I changed from the climbing line to the tree line and sat down. Not without kicking my pack down which made the loudest possible noise. I climbed back down to retrieve my pack and went back up. Getting the bow up went very well with the only exception that the quiver got stuck on a branch and my bow came up without any arrows. So back down I went... I knew why I gave myself an extra hour before daylight to get up here. 
All in all, I made it safely up the tree and didn't forget any major items. For the first time out, that is all I can ask for I guess...


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have to put in a few hrs at work this morning. 
Then it's off to try to find my son's buck from last night. The rain is definitely not going to help, but we found no blood last night so today is going to be a walk and search mission.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Oh boy,,, on my way in I saw a bright pair of eyes in the beam of my flashlight. Shortly after I witnessed my first deer snorting 6 or 7 times. Holy cow, in pitch black darkness, that gave me the chills for sure. After the eyes were gone I found my climbing sticks and made my way up. On top I changed from the climbing line to the tree line and sat down. Not without kicking my pack down which made the loudest possible noise. I climbed back down to retrieve my pack and went back up. Getting the bow up went very well with the only exception that the quiver got stuck on a branch and my bow came up without any arrows. So back down I went... I knew why I gave myself an extra hour before daylight to get up here.
> All in all, I made it safely up the tree and didn't forget any major items. For the first time out, that is all I can ask for I guess...


Welcome to bow hunting! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

First sit of the year here in Barry co. Didn't forget anything but under dressed for the rain & breezy conditions over looking this corn field!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Ugly, dirty, dark, dank, filthy, foggy and a slight NNE winds...
Perfect in Hillsdale county!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Good luck wdf73.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Doe down. Should be an easy track job


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Light winds and sprinkling in Washtenaw county.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well had 7/8 does come by within 15 yards around 8. Split my tree with couple down wind and no one spooked. Kept waiting for any horns in tow but nothing so far.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

dmrbigeshott said:


> Doe down. Should be an easy track job


Nice job captain!! looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

No sightings. Will hit it again this afternoon.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice 8 or and a nice doe just out of range


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

About 4 or 5 does and a couple fawns. Nothing in range.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

How late into the morning do you guys usually see movement till?


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

8:33 had a fork horn walk by. He got the pass.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing. This funnel just isn't producing like I hoped


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nothing but chipmunks so far.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Just had a doe pass by


----------



## Rhodes17 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing here yet, getting down shortly to hopefully recover nice 6 or 8pt I hit last night. May have been gut shot tho...


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Rhodes17 said:


> Nothing here yet, getting down shortly to hopefully recover nice 6 or 8pt I hit last night. May have been gut shot tho...


Good luck! looking forward to some hero shots


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

shamanlk13 said:


> How late into the morning do you guys usually see movement till?


With a full moon late mornings (0930-1100) can be the most productive sits in some of the area's we hunt.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Had 4 does just out of range but it was still to dark. Nothing since.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just saw a nice 8 point that I didn't even knew was there, hauling a** behind my stand into an open field. Not even 30 yard away. He stood there for a moment and left. I used a bleat call and not even a minute later I had a coyote right under my stand... I would've whacked it but it didn't give me a good shot. It's amazing out here!


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Passed a 4pt and 5pt this morning. Classic bait pile deer.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Nice day, but quiet in st Clair cointy


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

8 does, 2 button bucks, deer are still moving.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Sustainable said:


> 8 does, 2 button bucks, deer are still moving.


 Yea just keep rubbing it in haha


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

0 bucks and 0 does deer still not moving here !


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I left at 9. My clothes were soaked and I was freezing. No deer. Checked camera and had pics of a buck making a scrape right in front of the stand I was in. That's a positive I suppose.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Got down around 9:30. No deer, but did see a coyote. No shot.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Just saw a nice 8 point that I didn't even knew was there, hauling a** behind my stand into an open field. Not even 30 yard away. He stood there for a moment and left. I used a bleat call and not even a minute later I had a coyote right under my stand... I would've whacked it but it didn't give me a good shot. It's amazing out here!


I hunted for several years before I spotted my first buck from a stand. You are having a great time for your first hunt. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

wdf73 said:


> I hunted for several years before I spotted my first buck from a stand. You are having a great time for your first hunt. Enjoy every minute!


I cant even express how lucky and blessed I feel to be out today! Even though all the action took place behind me, it was an amazing first hunt and I can't wait to be back. I might try an evening hunt next. 

Spotted those two bucks on my way out. Too far out and on the neighbors property. Sorry for the bad picture. It's zoomed to the max







.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> I cant even express how lucky and blessed I feel to be out today! Even though all the action took place behind me, it was an amazing first hunt and I can't wait to be back. I might try an evening hunt next.
> 
> Spotted those two bucks on my way out. Too far out and on the neighbors property. Sorry for the bad picture. It's zoomed to the max
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great hunt!
There are a couple days in Oct. that are golden .
May be this was one of yours,, but it is early yet.
Still, a heck of a first. Firsts can be the most fun.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Had this little doe sandwich eating the beans in my Power Plant right underneath for 20 minutes..No sign of momma doe..


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

Took this 5 point this morning.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

kerby1 said:


> Live from the stand yesterday. Saw about twenty does and fawns. Saginaw county. Had the biggest buck I have ever seen hunting at 30 yards. Needed two steps. Unfortunately he got my wind and was off. Beautiful 10 wide long brows and heavy mass. Easy 140 inches being conservative. Great day bad result. Topped off with my sons first loss in 2 1/2 years of youth football. Good luck today. Nothing so far today. Just wet.



More like horrible result, can bet that you will never see that deer anywhere near that area again!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

8 Point said:


> Took this 5 point this morning.


Congratulations!


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

8 Point said:


> Took this 5 point this morning.


Congrats


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Copper44 said:


> More like horrible result, can bet that you will never see that deer anywhere near that area again!


Never say never! 
I don't know about you, but I would consider just seeing a big buck like that a successful day. They sometimes spook, but remember when the rut gets here, they lose a lot of that caution.


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

8 point, was that on state land? I've seen one just like it last night and this morning. Congrats


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Heading out now for a long afternoon sit. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

wdf73 said:


> Never say never!
> I don't know about you, but I would consider just seeing a big buck like that a successful day. They sometimes spook, but remember when the rut gets here, they lose a lot of that caution.


That is a very good point, the rut is where dreams can come true!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

8 point down in Scottville! Had does and spikes all around me all morning until a bachelor group came in. 18 yard shot, buck ran 80 yards and crashed.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

thill said:


> 8 point down in Scottville! Had does and spikes all around me all morning until a bachelor group came in. 18 yard shot, buck ran 80 yards and crashed.


Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

thill said:


> 8 point down in Scottville! Had does and spikes all around me all morning until a bachelor group came in. 18 yard shot, buck ran 80 yards and crashed.


Way to go, it's a beauty.


----------



## zakker (Sep 14, 2012)

Copper44 said:


> More like horrible result, can bet that you will never see that deer anywhere near that area again!


Jeez thanks....I bet he feels better now.


----------



## zakker (Sep 14, 2012)

thill said:


> 8 point down in Scottville! Had does and spikes all around me all morning until a bachelor group came in. 18 yard shot, buck ran 80 yards and crashed.


Very nice, congrats! Backstraps tonight?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice buck thill. Lets hope I see one just like it tonight. First sit since opening morning, north east winds killing me. Switched to straight east, not my ideal wind but it'll work. Gonna have too. Good luck to whoever's out. Stay safe n let your arrows fly straight


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

proangler said:


> 8 point, was that on state land? I've seen one just like it last night and this morning. Congrats


No. Private land in St. Clair


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

zakker said:


> Jeez thanks....I bet he feels better now.


No doubt


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Over the apple trees again ton of apples on the ground from the rain hoping for a snacker 


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Been set on a food plot in Presque Isle county for about 20 mins. Hoping they move better since the wind has shbsided. This is where I killed a buck oct 1 last year. Hopes are high.


----------



## Honeydo (Jun 19, 2013)

8 Point said:


> Took this 5 point this morning.


Nice !! congrats! I am home on couch can not get out got really bad cold.. this sucks.. nice to see posts about people huntin!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Just getting out, first sit this year, coming off a good bear season where 3 out of 4 hunters took Bears in 3 sits. Watching a creek crossing on private land in genesee county. Looking for a certain 8 point otherwise hoping to thin some does.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

thill said:


> 8 point down in Scottville! Had does and spikes all around me all morning until a bachelor group came in. 18 yard shot, buck ran 80 yards and crashed.


Congrats! Great buck!


----------



## tdflannigan (Nov 24, 2011)

thill said:


> 8 point down in Scottville! Had does and spikes all around me all morning until a bachelor group came in. 18 yard shot, buck ran 80 yards and crashed.


Great buck!!


----------



## tdflannigan (Nov 24, 2011)

First sit of the year. All is right with the world ag_ain. Hoping they are moving tonight. LFTS Jackson county_


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

First deer. Buck down. I feel horrible, spine shot it


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

shamanlk13 said:


> First deer. Buck down. I feel horrible, spine shot it


Alright! Let's see some pics!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

shamanlk13 said:


> First deer. Buck down. I feel horrible, spine shot it


Kill it fist...then pics!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

shamanlk13 said:


> First deer. Buck down. I feel horrible, spine shot it


Awesome congrats now let's. See pics


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in isabella county
Good luck everyone


----------



## tdflannigan (Nov 24, 2011)

shamanlk13 said:


> First deer. Buck down. I feel horrible, spine shot it


Hey man, we'd like them all to be perfect but the fact is they're not. Use it as motivation on the range to try not to do it again. There is reverence in taking life in a hunt and it's good that you feel it. Celebrate man, first deer is a big deal!! Post some pics!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

shamanlk13 said:


> First deer. Buck down. I feel horrible, spine shot it


Wtg man, has happened to us all. Be proud. Kinda sucks its your first one that you have to experience that, but it'll teach ya a lesson. That is you don't wanna see it again

Lets see some pics


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats to the lucky hunters. Some nice bucks. We've only one good stand for these winds, so my son has been the one hunting. Surprisingly, deer activity was pretty good considering the winds. Bucks still in small groups with daytime feeding. Son witnessed everything from sparring between a 2 and 3 year old then bedding down to a small 4pt chasing a fawn around. the boy was set up perfectly for a good stalk, but he's still green. Lol Hoping for a wind change throughout the week before next saturdays duck opener as it will kill daytime movements on this farm for a good 3 weeks as it has over the last 30 years. Good luck!


----------



## Fredieland (Oct 24, 2013)

. One more for the daily total on 10/4.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Took this guy tonight. Had him on camera like clock work 4 of the last 6 nights. Perfect wind for this stand, and down he went. Saw him this summer on camera and have been laboring something fierce getting plots and stands up. Words can't describe it!!


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Ruthunter said:


> Sounds like all the neighbors are using guns instead of bows??? Sounds like opening day of gun season. Can land owners use guns in the CWD Core area??


Opening of duck season this weekend if I'm not mistaken. Heard shots around me tonight too


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

12Point said:


> Opening of duck season this weekend if I'm not mistaken. Heard shots around me tonight too


Next weekend for the south zone


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

pickle252 said:


> Thats awesome!!! Hope you have a successful year!!


Thanks. The same to you!


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Way to go to everyone who connected


----------



## michstate06 (Nov 4, 2009)

Shot her Saturday evening. Washtenaw county


----------

